# AM1000 Reactor Diffusion Question



## Quetzalcoatl (17 Nov 2011)

Hi UKAPs.

I recently won a AM1000 Co2 Reactor from Ebay.  After setting the unit up I was a bit dissapointed to notice that I`m not managing full diffusion of Co2, Instead I am getting what can only be described as an "ejaculation" of undissolved Co2 periodically from my outlet. 

I don`t know if I`m using the correct media for the unit, as it didn`t come with any! I am currently using (Don`t laugh) filter floss in the top half, and a shower scrunchie in the bottom half. It seems to be doing a good enough job,  my checker is green, although I have had to increase the injection rate to compensate, my plants are still pearling (Just about), and my fish seem alot happier. I was using an Up Atomizer previous, and my fish didn`t like the mist one bit!! 

What are other members using in there AM`s and what media do you find most effective?

Many thanks!


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Nov 2011)

TGM recommend using Siporax but I think any hard filter media will help (as long as its not too small to blow through the pipes!).  Be aware though that it will drop your flow through the unit.


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Nov 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> TGM recommend using Siporax but I think any hard filter media will help (as long as its not too small to blow through the pipes!).  Be aware though that it will drop your flow through the unit.



I am also just about to start using a AM1000 Co2 Reactor, I have opted to use 'Sera Siporax 15mm' how much would you fill the unit up with this though? about 75% or right to the top?


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Nov 2011)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good question but I dont actually own one sorry! probably someone who has one already will be along but I'd guess 75% will be fine.


----------



## Alastair (17 Nov 2011)

In my DIY reactor I just use some coarse sponge cut into pieces and put in. Doesn't reduce flow much at all and helps eradicate any escaping bubbles too.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (17 Nov 2011)

Course sponge like you would use in a filter, or more like a domestic sponge that you`d clean your car with? I was aware that my flow would be reduced, however I didn`t think it would be reduced quite as much as it is! This maybe due to my selection of media though. I`m already well below recommended flow rate. That will be my next investment. A bigger filter. Only running a 2026 and a Korali nano on a 180ltr. I am struggling somewhat?


----------



## Alastair (18 Nov 2011)

Coarse fikter sponge, it has relatively big gaps in but not enough to let any bubbles through. Car sponge would just restrict flow more I reckon. I had lots of sponge left I've from my tetra tec filters and my old juwel internals so just cut them up.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 Nov 2011)

I like the idea of that. You mean the black sponge that comes with the tetratec! I have an old Ex700 that is now on my sons 60ltr. I may have to *Ahem* reclaim the sponges from it?


----------



## Alastair (18 Nov 2011)

Ha hs yeah mate those sponges lol. To be honest I removed some of those sponges from my ex filters to improve flow. I cut them so they loosely go inside but not enough to get jammed against the reactor walls :0)


----------



## CeeJay (20 Nov 2011)

Hi all

Just to put a spanner in the works   .
I run mine without any media in it, have done for the last 2 years at least. Don't have any problems when connected to a 1200lph filter. A gas pocket becomes visible at the top of the reactor by the end of the gas period but my gas goes off 2 hours before the lights, and by the time this happens, the build up of gas has gone (one has to assume dissolved   ).


----------



## madlan (20 Nov 2011)

I run mine without media, I get a very lime green drop checker with no discharge. I found the key was controlling flow, by splitting the output from my filter to the reactor and external heater I have full control.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (21 Nov 2011)

What!! No media? Are you guys mental? This I will have to try.

Madlan. 
I was looking at introducing a external heater to my system. Do you have the reactor, and the heater on the same output line, or do you use a splitter? 

Another question regarding the AM1000. My Eheim uses 16/22mm hose. The input/output nozzles on the reactor accomodate these and also the smaller hose 12/16mm? Is it normal practice to hack off the smaller connection if your hoses are the larger variety. Would increase flow?  

Cheers.


----------



## CeeJay (21 Nov 2011)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> What!! No media? Are you guys mental?


It has been known for one or two of us to have the odd screw loose   but it works for me   



			
				Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Another question regarding the AM1000. My Eheim uses 16/22mm hose. The input/output nozzles on the reactor accomodate these and also the smaller hose 12/16mm? Is it normal practice to hack off the smaller connection if your hoses are the larger variety.


That's exactly what I did, and it does increase the flow


----------



## madlan (22 Nov 2011)

I posted some pics in my journal of the output from my FX5, it's spilt with a Y splitter to the reactor and heater which rejoin before connecting to the outlet.

I hesitated for a week until Ceejay assured me it was meant to be cut, glad I did as flow would have been restricted.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Nov 2011)

Can you give me a link to your journal pal? I am currently trolling eBay for a second hand FX5. I plan on using the AM1000 and the Hydor external heater with it too on my new scape. I would be interested to see your planning/progression with this equipment?

Thanks.
P.s Are you refering to cutting the nozzle attachments that Ceejay refers to also??


----------



## Alastair (22 Nov 2011)

splitting the lines on an fx5 then reducing them to accomodate an am1000 and inline heater would surely reduce flow a fair bit? 
Obviously on a smaller tank that's not too bad but your almost halfing the tube size in that sense.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Nov 2011)

Devil you do, devil you don`t kind of scenario here? I want to keep as much equipment out of the tank as possible. I was aware that flow will be gretaly reduced but figured with 2300l/h I may still be somewhere near capacity with my 180ltr? That`s why I wanted the FX5. What size hose do they use. I was pressuming that they would be 16mm like the Eheim. Foolish of me! 



> splitting the lines on an fx5 then reducing them to accomodate an am1000 and inline heater would surely reduce flow a fair bit?


So are you saying that I will have to use a reducer aswel as a splitter??


----------



## Alastair (22 Nov 2011)

Internal hose diameter on the fx5 is 25mm mate. Pretty big hence why I built my own reactor. What the splitter probably is, is 25mm single, then each of the two split sections that run off it are 16mm. So you'd not need to buy anything else to reduce it further. 
The fx5 is 2300 l/h but when tested was proven to be just over 1900 litres an hour with media. If returns are via spray bars then shouldn't be too bad.
I looked at reducing the tubes to 16mm but it was worked out that I'd get around 59% flow reduction.


----------



## Alastair (22 Nov 2011)

Saying that though, I think george farmer used an fx5 on his jungle tank and reduced the hosing with no problems.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Nov 2011)

59%  Wowzers! That`s alot to loose. I will keep the standard hoses, and split the line then. I can possibly live with the loss of flow caused by the splitting if it satisfies my minimalist O.C.D! 

I`m planning on a Iwagumi inspired scape, flow patterns inside the tank shouldn`t be too restricted in regards to plant mass, however the hardscape could cause me problems? The plan is to use only carpeting plants and Blyxa?  Careful layout planning will be needed!

I have a couple of Koralia nanos knocking about if needed, but then this is kind of defeating the object of keeping stuff out of the tank.

You don`t know of another filter out there that could be a viable alternative, now that you know my grand plan?


----------



## Alastair (22 Nov 2011)

If its only 180 litre, if you split the line to accomodate rector and heater the line will still need to go from 25mm to 16 mm. But depending on how you position the outlets in the tank from each hose you should be ok. I e you could then use glass Lilly outlets for each. 
Other alternative filters could be any if the eheim rang for example the 2080 or 2078 but your looking at paying a fair price for those, and with all the inline bits added you'll end up with possibly less than what the fx5 would give With split tubes. 
I'd stick with the fx5 and try splitting the lines. Or make yourself a reactor but then you'd have a heater in tank


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Nov 2011)

> But depending on how you position the outlets in the tank from each hose you should be ok. I e you could then use glass Lilly outlets for each.



What an excellent idea! That was going to be my next thread. Lily pipes!! Not glass, but acrylic. I know they exist, but can`t find them. A man with near on 1000 posts must be familiar with such an object?  I`m not sure I like the oultlet with the fx5 looks like a tanoy system you would find at military institution.


----------



## Alastair (22 Nov 2011)

There's lots of info on google about DIY acrylic lily Pipes but I've never seen them being sold by online shops etc. if they did I'm sure there would be allsorts of sizes available. Its a Shane really as of someone manufactured something similar for the fx5 they would sell lots. As you say the twin outlet on the fx5 isn't great to be honest, and also drastically reduces output flow as its splits flow. Not good either if you want circular flow in the tank. If you split the hose to accomodate your reactor and heater, you'd be unable to use the double outlets anyway. 
I have searched everywhere for lily pipe type outlets for the fx5 with not much luck. I resorted to making my own spray bar for it using the spray bar kit from a ex2400. Now I just use a clear l bend elbow which gives significantly more flow around the tank.


----------



## madlan (22 Nov 2011)

I want a lilly pipe outlet for my FX5 - although it needs to be upside down as my tank is drilled!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Nov 2011)

I used an AM1000 reactor for a while and found it to be pretty much useless for the amount of CO2 I was pumping into the tank, I used it on a JBL e1500 and I always had a build up of CO2 of about 6-7cm but the end of the day, with media or no media in it.

In my opinion the reactor is too short, had it been another 10cm long it would do a much better job, I just use an UP Atomizer now and that does the trick


----------



## CeeJay (22 Nov 2011)

Hi all


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I used an AM1000 reactor for a while and found it to be pretty much useless for the amount of CO2 I was pumping into the tank,


I remember that, we never did work out why it didn't work for you  :? 
As you saw with your own eyes, the lawn in the 180l journal in my signature was grown with it, so I couldn't fathom out why it didn't work for you, and your tanks blow mine out the water any day of the week


----------

